# plants id



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

need help with some plants id...
Not much information on them, do not know there name.
Most of them are cuttings from my tank. It has been running as a planted tank for a month.

1.









Interested in the one at the bottom

2.









What are these two plants?

3.









Interested in the last two species. They look similar but one has bigger leaves that the other one.

4. Close up of the shortest one










Thanks for the help. My camera ran out of batteries.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Where did you collect these?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have bought them from here and there. Including some members in here.
I think I have finally identified all of them. Might need to find a new home to all of them.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your first picture only partially downloads for some reason, and I can't see the one at the bottom. In Picture 2 the red plant looks like one of the many varieties of Alternanthera reineckii. The green one is Valisneria, probably V. americana. You may have four species in pictures 3 and 4. The most robust of them---the two to the left--- looks like Hydrilla. There is also a piece of Ceratophyllum---the one that does not have a growing point. There is a smaller Elodea, possibly Elodea canadensis. The smallest one at the bottom of picture 4, I am not sure.


----------

